# Verizon HTC One (Status)



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

What's good RootzWiki people!

I'm just looking for a confirmed legit status update in regards to the VZW One. I'm trying to find out if it is or is not possible to unlock the One.

I'm reading that on launch day it was possible to unlock the One using HTCDev but I'm seeing that by day 3 according to a DroidLife post that 3 XDA members are saying that HTCDev has been patched and you can no longer use the site to dev unlock the device....

If I get this I want to be able to enjoy it the way it should be enjoyed and not how Verizon sees fit.

I've been strangle debating whether I should buckle and just get it, or if I should go with the S4 instead being there is a decent amount of development going on there right now. The only thing with that is I'm a little discouraged by Loki boot loader bypass..... Where is the fun in that?

Or oorrrrrrrrrr........ Do I say "F it" and get the new Droid Maxx or Droid Ultra, which is most likely locked down as well but at least it's at an almost AOSP state out of the box...... Hmmmmmmm what to do what to do?????

I love the massive sized screens lol... Do I just jump ship and go GSM and get me a nice Sony Ultra Z cuz I love me the bigness lol... Or what about the Galaxy Mega??? I'd love some type of word on the Galaxy Note 3 on Verizon.. My big issue is just that Verizon service itself is just so damn good, especially where I work at in the Hamptons on Long Island... I have another phone I use for strictly business (AT&T) that is sooooo bad in the Hamptons...

I don't know anymore.... lol... I've been out of the loop for a minute and I want something that's going to be good and can enjoy with you fine folks here!!!

So I ask ~~~~> Rootz Forum HEEEELLLLLPPPPPP MMMEEEEEEE NAAAOOOIIIIIIIIWWWWWWWWW


----------



## truckroot (Oct 27, 2011)

HTC Dev unlock no longer works, VZW put the kabosh on that Friday morning. I know because that's when I tried. I was in the same boat you are but after seeing the new Ultra lineup in person, decided to go with the One. The Moto has some really good features but just the One feels and looks better IMO. For me the S4 wasn't even an option coming from a gnex, need a break from the plastic.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

truckroot said:


> HTC Dev unlock no longer works, VZW put the kabosh on that Friday morning. I know because that's when I tried. I was in the same boat you are but after seeing the new Ultra lineup in person, decided to go with the One. The Moto has some really good features but just the One feels and looks better IMO. For me the S4 wasn't even an option coming from a gnex, need a break from the plastic. Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


Yesss..... The plastic is just ridonkuluous now.... I mean Samsung come on already????? Even Moto is hitting out the park with the kevlar and HTC with the aluminum or whatever it is, is absolutely gorgeous! The plastic too is juts so damn flimsy and I hate it. So where are you at now? Are you stuck with juts a straight up stock HTC Sense 5 phone? It is Android 4.2.2 though right?


----------



## MrMakeIt (Aug 14, 2011)

I switched from a Galaxy Nexus to an HTC One. I'm loving it so much! I decided the HTC One + Mophie juice pack was better than a Droid Maxx.

Pissed the HTC Dev unlock doesn't work... I read all the news about it, and tried this morning anyway. Of course it didn't work :-(

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This pisses me off, can't have anything nice on VZW.


----------



## truckroot (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, straight up stock Sense 5 and it is 4.2.2. Sense launcher was killing me cuz there is no way to remove blinkfeed so got Apex now. Using Widgetlocker cuz I do miss the stock lock screen look. Other than that this phone kicks a$$. Forgot how much better life is with speakers in the front, they're loud and sound damn good for a phone.


----------



## OMJ (Jul 1, 2011)

It will get unlocked eventually its just a matter of how long it will take. So far it doesn't seem like many people are working specifically on unlocking the Verizon Htc One but there are other phones that have the same 1.54 Hboot so if any of them get unlocked this phone will likely get the same treatment.

Luckily for me I got this phone day 1 and used HTCDev before they closed up shop.


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Paullie Vicious been a long time! I was in your boat and decided to jump ship to T-Mo. It feels so liberating man, no joke! Do you know how service is with tmo in your work area?


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope we get at least root... Love this phone but I am strongly considering Moto X developer edition


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

So I ended up getting the HTC One after all.. I've had it for a day and find myself picking up my Note 2 a lot and flashing different things just to flash lol.. The phone is indeed absolutely gorgeous and oh boy do I pray to god that something happens sooner then later. I really would love to see pure AOSP on it as I feel like the phone would be just that much better!

To anyone working on s-off I will willing put my phone up as a test device and or punching bag to achieve what we are all here waiting for. I'm not concerned what happens to it. If it bricks so be it and I will just get another... :-D

Oh and it feels nice to be posting again on Rootz... This gets unlocked and root and all that jazz I will dip back in to playing with Android again! I want to so badly... I miss it so much, plus I mainly miss it on an HTC device. I feel they are just so much nicer to work on!!!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

It used to be a given that the development community would eventually post a bootloader unlock for a Verizon or AT&T phone, but at least Verizon seems to have gotten better at locking down the bootloader tight. 

The Verizon Galaxy S4 had the Loki unlock for a while and then Verizon patched that exploit, and despite a nearly $4000 bounty and nearly two months gone by there is no unlock in sight. I'm not sure that the bootloader for the Verizon HTC One will be unlocked any time soon, if ever.

Edit: bootstrap/safestrap methods don't apply to HTC phones.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> It used to be a given that the development community would eventually post a bootloader unlock for a Verizon or AT&T phone, but at least Verizon seems to have gotten better at locking down the bootloader tight.
> 
> The Verizon Galaxy S4 had the Loki unlock for a while and then Verizon patched that exploit, and despite a nearly $4000 bounty and nearly two months gone by there is no unlock in sight. I'm not sure that the bootloader for the Verizon HTC One will be unlocked any time soon, if ever.
> 
> That said, it's entirely possible that a bootstrap/safestrap method will be developed that will allow custom ROMs running on the stock kernel.


There hasn't been a device on Verizon's network that any great number of developers have wanted since the D1. So it's a given that any Verizon exclusive device roadblocks tend to remain.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most developers that would care about unlocking such devices also don't use horrible carriers like Verizon.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm actually feeling confident that it will come.. I think the next week or two may be exciting!


----------



## OMJ (Jul 1, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> It used to be a given that the development community would eventually post a bootloader unlock for a Verizon or AT&T phone, but at least Verizon seems to have gotten better at locking down the bootloader tight. The Verizon Galaxy S4 had the Loki unlock for a while and then Verizon patched that exploit, and despite a nearly $4000 bounty and nearly two months gone by there is no unlock in sight. I'm not sure that the bootloader for the Verizon HTC One will be unlocked any time soon, if ever. Edit: bootstrap/safestrap methods don't apply to HTC phones.





yarly said:


> Most developers that would care about unlocking such devices also don't use horrible carriers like Verizon.


This is different than the vzw S4 and a lot of other vzw phones. There are lots of HTC devices with hboot 1.54 and even though most of them can unlock with htcdev people still want s-off to be able to flash radios and unsigned ruu and such. If someone finds a way to get s-off for one of those other devices it will work on the vzw One as well unless there is a really weird scenario involved.

Samsung phones other than vzw and att dont need anything to unlock so its a much smaller group working on them.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

It's sad that things like this get blocked by a carrier.


----------



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

Things are hopefully in motion for me to take a look at the device. Might get some interesting results since I already have an idea of what to do with it


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I ended up getting in before the lock went down. That being said when you buy a phone use the golden rule. If you aren't happy with it as it is (stock unrooted) don't buy it. Never expect anything to be done unless it's a nexus device.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sucks to hear your still getting screwed by VZW Vicious.... I love my One on T-Mobile.. i am running a fully GPE converted One too.

Funny to think almost 2 years later and we are both back on the same device lol


----------



## thecodebenders (Oct 20, 2011)

There's also someone over on xda that's s-offing vzw devices via a JavaCard. I'm about to send mine off for the service, especially if I see any of the leaked 4.3 builds get ported over to VZW.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

thecodebenders said:


> There's also someone over on xda that's s-offing vzw devices via a JavaCard. I'm about to send mine off for the service, especially if I see any of the leaked 4.3 builds get ported over to VZW.


Can anyone with more knowledge on the java card to achieve s-off explain why we just don't all send our phones off to have it unlocked this way versus a exploit? I'm kind of confused with the whole java card and super cid. Specifically speaking towards the vzw version. I guess what I'm asking is what's the pros and cons of the java card unlock and a software exploit to unlock?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

luniz7 said:


> Can anyone with more knowledge on the java card to achieve s-off explain why we just don't all send our phones off to have it unlocked this way versus a exploit? I'm kind of confused with the whole java card and super cid. Specifically speaking towards the vzw version. I guess what I'm asking is what's the pros and cons of the java card unlock and a software exploit to unlock?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


Because it's not a good idea to trust some random stranger with full access to your phone account?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because it's not a good idea to trust some random stranger with full access to your phone account?


Further

Java card
Pros: works now
Cons: expensive to purchase & what mr yarly said

Exploit
Pro: local/accessible
Con: doesn't exist


----------



## abrego47 (May 23, 2012)

yarly said:


> Because it's not a good idea to trust some random stranger with full access to your phone account?


when you s-off it wipes the phone comepletly. but i took my sim card out and reset everything to out of the box. so they could not access anything from my phone and it should be here tomorrow! ready for some root!!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

abrego47 said:


> when you s-off it wipes the phone comepletly. but i took my sim card out and reset everything to out of the box. so they could not access anything from my phone and it should be here tomorrow! ready for some root!!


Even with that, you're still giving someone access to exploit your phone and install whatever they want at the bootloader level. It's been a while since I've had a device I've had to jump through hoops like this for, but I'm guessing you cannot wipe out the bootloader back to stock and still keep s-off. Even if you could, they could modded the current bootloader you have before wiping to keep certain areas after trying to format it back (so it perceptually keeps the previous exploit). It's like having someone fix your computer and wiping the OS and such first back to default. All they have to do is exploit the master boot record outside of the OS on the partitioned drive. Alternatively, exploit the bios if there is no OS or partition (which is the PC equivalent to the bootloader on one's phone).

Would someone do this? If there's enough desperate people that want their device unlocked, then yes, it would be worth the effort. Also, some just do such things for "fun," regardless of potential numbers. People that mod devices and need such things generally have high end, new devices. That's a target enough already.

Like all exploits (which is how you get root, bootloader unlock, etc on nearly all Android devices), they can be used for good or bad. Just most people only consider the good aspect and not how it can also be abused (as well as why carriers/OEMs patch such exploits whenever possible). One can say, "Oh I got my device back and it works fine, they didn't do anything with it." That might be true, but the best exploits for malicious purposes are generally the ones where the user of the exploited device is totally unaware anything is wrong. Sort of like a virus/parasite in one's body--the ones that cause you to get really sick tend to be the ones that get quick attention versus something more chronic with mild/unnoticeable symptoms. Most likely exploit would be making one's device part of a botnet or just logging data going in and out of the net.

Just saying, everyone should think twice before giving up their phone to some random person. Mobile communities are any easy attack vector for those that wish to prey on them (because so many users are just overly trusting) and it does happen. At least with root/bootloader exploits one runs themselves, there is a way to analyze it before running it (if one is knowledgeable enough + it can be reviewed by others who are for those that are not). Sending a device blindly to someone else, there is no such possibility.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because it's not a good idea to trust some random stranger with full access to your phone account?


Well I'm meeting said person face to face. I know about s-off, it's not new to me. Neither is rooting and unlocking. The java card is new to me and I was just wondering what the difference was between using a java card and a software exploit because I didn't know what a java card was or that something like that existed. Now I understand that they achieve the same result.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## abrego47 (May 23, 2012)

yarly said:


> Even with that, you're still giving someone access to exploit your phone and install whatever they want at the bootloader level. It's been a while since I've had a device I've had to jump through hoops like this for, but I'm guessing you cannot wipe out the bootloader back to stock and still keep s-off. Even if you could, they could modded the current bootloader you have before wiping to keep certain areas after trying to format it back (so it perceptually keeps the previous exploit). It's like having someone fix your computer and wiping the OS and such first back to default. All they have to do is exploit the master boot record outside of the OS on the partitioned drive. Alternatively, exploit the bios if there is no OS or partition (which is the PC equivalent to the bootloader on one's phone).
> 
> Would someone do this? If there's enough desperate people that want their device unlocked, then yes, it would be worth the effort. Also, some just do such things for "fun," regardless of potential numbers. People that mod devices and need such things generally have high end, new devices. That's a target enough already.
> 
> ...


very good explanation! very true on what you said! i did the s-off trick on my rezound(boy that was fun lol) my only problem on that to get it right was the timming! moonshine did it for me on the dna. so hopefully after the 4.3 update the great dev's working on it have made it for everyone to use! i have thought about if the javacard, and the thought of sending my phone out to a random person. in the android community where we help each other is the way it has been, since i started with my rezound. sometimes we take chances and see how it goes. we live and we learn! and thank you for your input have a good day friend!!


----------



## GRASSINATOR (Jul 1, 2012)

Be CERTAIN to give thanks and praise ladies and gentleman....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2422777

Sonic2756 THE KING... NOT A HEDGEHOG!!!

Thanks to beaups - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2471228

http://androidfannetwork.com/2013/10/06/coming-soonverizon-htc-one-bootloader-unlock/

;-)


----------



## megaorange (Sep 10, 2013)

Beaups s-off is out


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep works great and twrp recovery flashed.. Now to wait for the roms to start coming

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

